

Shred - a simple/fun/easy HTTP client for node.js - thedaniel
https://github.com/spire-io/shred

======
MatthewPhillips
Looks nice. Comment/suggestion: if there is no reason to have more than one
instance of Shred (and it appears not), then require('shred') should just
return a new instance.

~~~
dyoder
Thanks for your suggestion, Matthew.

We do anticipate some applications wanting more than one instance. There are
two scenarios where this comes up.

1\. You want separate connections per instance. This is useful in load
testing, among other things.

2\. You want to provide different default options for different instances.

Neither of these scenarios is supported very well in this release, but we
expect to add support for them shortly.

------
LeafStorm
Is there anything like this for client-side JS that wraps XMLHttpRequest?

~~~
rwolf
Assuming you're not using jQuery because of the heft, I suggest:
<https://github.com/ded/reqwest>

The conspicuously absent feature from shred is the nice sugar for handling
status codes.

------
adrianscott
kind of an unfortunate name, given that there's a linux command by that
name...

